
New bill would make it virtually impossible to sue US police - tehwebguy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-watch/wp/2017/05/24/a-new-gop-bill-would-make-it-virtually-impossible-to-sue-the-police/
======
danjoc
"But perhaps the most disturbing part of the bill is the new restrictions it
puts on suing police officers for constitutional violations."

Um, what? Please tell me WP isn't saying laws to punish people who kill or
assault police officers is disturbing. I really didn't find anything in the
article disturbing up to that point.

